# MacGregor 26x centerboard



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi! I am in need of a centerboard for my 1999 MacGregor 26X sailboat! Anyone have one? Thanks


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

Blue Water Yachts has them for $599 barrier coated or $799 gel coated and polished plus $63 flat rate shipping:
CENTERBOARD, SWING, 26X (95-03)

You will probably need a replacement hanger too ($49):
CENTERBOARD HANGER W/ PIN, 26X

For used you'd have to try a local salvage yard or possibly ask this on the macgregorsailors forum:
http://www.macgregorsailors.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=16

What happened to your original centerboard that it could not be repaired? Hopefully it did not fall off over something close enough to the Mariana Trench where its too deep for a diver to retrieve it for you.


----------

